# McCulloch Mac 60 Trimmer



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I was given this trimmer and was wondering how old it is, it has a full crankshaft which would indicate to me it that it is pretty old and probably a good product, the tag indicates it was made in Japan, Mac 60 sn J0039136, any search I do comes up with a chain saw. Thanks for any info you can provide. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

geogrubb said:


> I was given this trimmer and was wondering how old it is, it has a full crankshaft which would indicate to me it that it is pretty old and probably a good product, the tag indicates it was made in Japan, Mac 60 sn J0039136, any search I do comes up with a chain saw. Thanks for any info you can provide. Have a good one. Geo


geo look on the trimmer see if you can find a # like this 

11-400005D 

or a 12-400005D 

if so then that is a year model of 05-1981 to 04-1982 

hope this helps


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

Geo, I do have the micro-fiche for your trimmer.I can look up the part(s) you are looking for and give you the part #,the model # is 12-400005D was made in 1981-82


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks a bunch for the info, I don't need any parts yet, I was just wondering what I had, since it was a Mac with a full crankshaft I knew it had to be old, since only top of the line trimmers have full crankshafts now-a-days. Have a good one. Geo


----------

